# Time with airless, how much idle time is ok?



## will (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Just recently found this forum and figured I would already ask for some help 

Tomorrow is going to be my first day working with an airless, going to be spraying a 2nd floor of all trim/casing and a bunch of doors. Using a titian 440i and Graco Rac X FineFinish 210 and 310 tips.

Think I'm all set to get crackin after a bunch of practice on some drywall before hand. Previously my only spraying experience was with a notsogreat HVLP setup and it seemed if I took the time to sneeze after I started to spray I would already start to get clogs and get into trouble.

Do I need to worry at all about stopping to do something else, etc before I get back to spraying with an airless unit? How long can it sit without spraying, and just get back to it without a breakdown to clean up? Going to be spraying BM Freshstart and BM impervo(both latex)

Any other first time tips are welcome, still a bit nervous 

Appreciate the help
Will


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Always been told not to let the machine just sit and run for long periods. It's supposed to be bad for the pump. 
If you are talking about shutting it off and letting it sit, I cover the bucket (5 or 1 gallon) with a wet clean rag (helps keep the paint from drying out) and stick the gun in a five of water. Had a job that we could only spray every 1 1/2- 2 hours, and we did this routine for 3-4 days with no problems. 
Your main concern should be the paint drying in and on the gun and in or on the bucket. The rest of the system is closed to air. Hope this helps and am sure other members will have some info to add.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Always strain your paint HVLP/AIRLESS and use filters on the pump and gun when ever possible.use a whip and make sure the gun has a good swivel.dont try to cover substrate in one heavy pass(1st coat go light) let it tack up prior to next pass.keep pressure down to minium required for good spray pattern (atomization).remove any paint build up @ the tip wet/dry with a rag or stiff brush. dont worry about latex drying fast too much same day just keep it out of the sun and covered.U can turn the tip to spray vertical/horizontal to fit your comfort /style and U will be ok.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I leave my airless with a little pressure in the hose and leave it outside (in the shade) over night regularly. I have even left it for 3 days in the back of the truck with paint in it. No problems what so ever. I usually wash out the tip and tip guard and leave it off with a piece of tape over the hole on the gun so that that does not dry out. If the tip clogs just turn it around, blast it out, turn it back, and keep spraying. I cut custom lids to fit the inlet tube and then put a wet towel over the remaining opening or tape some plastic over it. I don't strain first either, just make sure I have the right manifold filter in and check it occasionally, clean it out with the hose if I need to. But I have never clogged (knock on wood).


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Got to admit that most of the time I don't strain either (don't want to make a mess, ..OK, just lazy). Just tape the strainer around the inlet tube and stick it in the bucket.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

There are many ways to strain,my favorite is a clean 5 with a bag taped half way up the bucket so it dont move on you.stir up paint pour into bucket with strainer,poke a hole near the top of bag and slide in the pick up tube.some times i foreget to buy the bags and lazy too and so far been lucky no major down time clogs but i also use reversable tips which are easy to unclog.to avoid the PITA clogs with the hvlp always strain it and keep guns clean.and for guys starting out on airless strain it,that will be one less problem/worry to figure out @ crackin time until U get it down.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

I never strain my paint when spraying with an airless. As long as you maintain a clean machine, what's the point? The redundant screens keep me generally clog free, and if i get one it's at the tip. Reverse it and back to the game! Now if I happen upon a nasty 5 of goobers, of course I'll strain that... but that's few and far between. 

As stated above, if you want to store your pump without cleaning it out for a few days that's fine. Leave the snorkel in the paint and cover to keep it from drying out. Dip the gun in a cut full of water and that'll keep things happy for a few days.


----------



## will (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, i was mostly talking about no more than an hour or two.. Everything went pretty good so far.. Feel a lot better after leaving it for a while seeing you guys are saying days at a time


----------

